# Insel Barmen am Westkap



## Katfisch

Hi Angelfreunde,

ich war im September 2012 wieder mal in Norwegen 
bei Frau Verthus am Westkap.
wir hatten leider nur schlechtes Wetter und aus diesem Grund fuhren wir auf die Insel Barmen zum Forellensee.
Wir waren dort schon mal und hatten gut gefangen.
An diesem Tag gab es keine Fische und uns wurde am Abend gesagt der See ist leer.#c
war 2012 auch jemand von euch dort?
wird der See noch bewirtschaftet?
oder wie geht es 2013 da oben weiter?

Vielen Dank
katfisch #:


----------



## eiswerner

*AW: Insel Barmen am Westkap*

Hallo,
ich glaube das war an etlichen Seen so, warum weis ich auch nicht ich hoffe nur dass es dieses Jahr besser ist.


----------



## GridtII

*AW: Insel Barmen am Westkap*

Hi zusammen,
wir waren 2011 auf Barmen und haben auch einen Tag im See gefischt. Es waren bis auf einen Fisch nur kleine Forellen zu fangen. Ich kenn den See schon seit vielen Jahren und war einigermaßen entsetzt über den Müll am Ufer. Getränkedosen, Zigarettenschachteln usw und alle aus deutscher Herstellung. 
Wir haben bei Kjell gewohnt und er hat uns damals gesagt, dass der See regelmäßig besetzt wird. Deine schlechten Fänge haben vermutlich nichts mit fehlendem Besatz zu tun. 
Wie ist denn die Anlage bei Vetrhus jetzt? Kannst du mir mal ein paar Infos dazu geben? Ich war vor ca. 10 Jahren zuletzt da und fand alles etwas "verwohnt". Ich würde aber gerne mal wieder im Sildegapet angeln und suche deshalb eine vernünftige Unterkunft mit guten Booten.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## SahneBanane

*AW: Insel Barmen am Westkap*

Servus,
wir sind dieses Jahr auch bei Frau Vetrhus. Wie sind den die Boote und die Häuser. Was habt ihr so gefangen und wo?
Lg


----------



## Katfisch

*AW: Insel Barmen am Westkap*

Hallo Gerit,

die Anlage bei vetrhus hat sich in den letzten jahren gebessert.
es gibt in jedem bungalow seit jahren fernseher,in den großen bungalows wurde die offene terasse zu zwei neuen räumen umgebaut und in den großen bungalow gibt es auch eine spülmaschine.
bei den booten hat sich bis auf 2 bz. 3 gebrauchte kunststoffboote nichts geändert. 
die dieselschnecken laufen noch wie schon vor jahren.
das Vetrhus Feriesenter findest du neu auch beim reiseveranstalter kienitz u. noelte


Katfisch #:


----------



## Katfisch

*AW: Insel Barmen am Westkap*

Hi zusammen,

die Anlage von Frau Vetrhus soll verkauft werden.
Hat jemand von euch schon nähere Informationen.
Wer ist der neue Betreiber ? #c
Was macht auf der Insel Barmen der Forellensee
ist er wieder im Betrieb.#c

Katfisch #:


----------



## Freyja

*AW: Insel Barmen am Westkap*

Hei zusammen ....

Es sieht so aus, als wenn ein deutsches Ehepaar das Rennen macht. Die Übernahme soll gleitend erfolgen, Reidun, Bjarne und Kjardan, werden zumindest noch nächstes Jahr mithelfen.

Gruß Arno


----------



## Katfisch

*AW: Insel Barmen am Westkap*

Hallo zusammen,

 ist die Forellenanlage auf der Insel Barmen wieder in Betrieb.
 War jemand von euch in 2014 auf der Barmen.

 Gruß Katfisch #:


----------

